# Accommodation in Sydney



## ameliadipaolo (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm a Sydney resident, originally from the UK, going home for Christmas and NY 21/12/2013 - 11/01/2014. I originally had a friend staying in my room over the period but she's had to pull out.

I'd love to find someone to take the room for the full weeks, or at least part of it. The house is in gorgeous, leafy Paddington and I share with two really cool, easy-going guys from Sydney and Ireland respectively.

I'd prefer to offer the room to a single person but would be open to hearing from couples too.

Please message for info.

Thanks for reading, and Happy Holidays


----------

